# Cohansey Jar



## nydigger (Feb 13, 2021)

Picked up this amber jar today. Anybody have any information on it? Age? Value?
	

	
	
		
		

		
			











Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Feb 13, 2021)

Some kind of tobacco or snuff jar. Late 1800's.  $40.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## coreya (Feb 14, 2021)

couple questions, is there a number after "mould" , what size is the jar pint 20 oz quart etc? these were mostly product jars and can, depending on size range from 50-75 and up with correct closure and that color. Will be listed in the red book around 624-9 and up


----------



## nydigger (Feb 14, 2021)

Its says no5. Its the original closure. I would say its a quart size jar

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## jarsnstuff (Feb 14, 2021)

Redbook #625.  Looks like a pint (I think they usually measure a bit more than 16 oz), not listed in quart - you may want to check to make sure.  RB value $50-75.  Here's a similor one.


----------



## coreya (Feb 14, 2021)

sure its a 5? perhaps a 3 in 20 oz or quart size? No 5 listed in the red book


----------



## nydigger (Feb 14, 2021)

It's a 3, the embossing isn't that great lol

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## coreya (Feb 14, 2021)

The quart in olive amber is 100-150, the 20oz in yellow olive amber is 150 and up. Red book # 625-1


----------



## nydigger (Feb 14, 2021)

coreya said:


> The quart in olive amber is 100-150, the 20oz in yellow olive amber is 150 and up. Red book # 625-1


Color wise its more of a honey amber, if thats even listed

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## coreya (Feb 14, 2021)

hard to tell the color, here is a page that might help. jar color 
honey amber not listed for that one.


----------



## nydigger (Feb 14, 2021)

coreya said:


> hard to tell the color, here is a page that might help. jar color
> honey amber not listed for that one.


The color that its closest to is the dark red amber. It doesn't look as light as the amber is.

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------

